# [solved] Keine 4 GB RAM trotz amd64

## cosmophobia

Hallo..

seit einer weile hab ich 4 bg ram im rechner.. unter win x64 hab ich auch die gesamten 4 gb.. wenn ich aber unter linux ins informationszentrum (kde) guck, steht da nur 3,37 gb.. wie kann das sein.. ich hab ein amd64 system..!?

----------

## Anarcho

Was sagt denn die Ausgabe von "free -m"?

----------

## cosmophobia

free -m

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          3446       2958        488          0        696       1561

-/+ buffers/cache:        700       2746

Swap:         1961          0       1961
```

----------

## Louisdor

Schau hier mal nach:  4GB eingebaut, nur 2GB werden genutzt (AMD64).

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja auch weiter?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Anarcho

Was für ein Mainboard und insbesondere Chipsatz hast du denn?

EDIT:

Bist du dir ganz sicher das unter Windows die ganzen 4 GB angezeigt werden? Das ganze klingt nämlich danach das dein Mainboard das PCI Hole nicht verschieben kann:

http://blogs.technet.com/dmelanchthon/archive/2006/11/15/4-gb-ram-mit-windows-vista.aspx (ist zwar von MS, aber es erklärt die technischen Hintergründe)

----------

## cosmophobia

der artikel macht einem ja nicht viel hoffnung.. aber zumindest steht unter windows 4gb da.. und auch bei memtest86 (glaub grad das hiess so..) werden 4 gb angezeigt..

mein board ist ein msi k9agm3-fd mit amd 690g/sb600 chipsatz..

----------

## cosmophobia

leute.. sry.. sry, dass ich eure zeit verschwende..

ich bin grad unter windows unterwegs und hab gesehen, dass er mit hier plötzlich nur 3,5 gb anzeigt.. dann plötzlich war mir wieder alles klar..

logisch, dass mir n halber gb fehlt.. ich hatt bis vor kurzem ne grafikkarte drin, die jetzt wegen defekt wieder zurück zum händler ist.. und da ich keine passende ersatzgrafikkarte hab.. ihr ahnts schon.. => onboard.. und das nimmt sich 512mb meines speichers.. argh.. bloss keinen hören lassen, dass ich informatiker bin.. *lol*

und nun kam die erinnerung zurück.. über was ich mich schonmal im kde infozentrum gewundert hatt (und mir deswegen gesagt hatt, da frag ich mal..).. hier standen normalerweise nämlich 3,9 gb statt 4 gb..

nuja.. eh ich das weiterverfolg sollt ich wohl erstmal euf ne neue grafikkarte warten.. ; )

----------

## zworK

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> logisch, dass mir n halber gb fehlt.. ich hatt bis vor kurzem ne grafikkarte drin, die jetzt wegen defekt wieder zurück zum händler ist.. und da ich keine passende ersatzgrafikkarte hab.. ihr ahnts schon.. => onboard.. und das nimmt sich 512mb meines speichers.. argh.. bloss keinen hören lassen, dass ich informatiker bin.. *lol*

 

Ist mir auch schon passiert   :Laughing: 

Nur ich war noch so clever beim Kundenservice zwecks Reklamation anzurufen. Ich hatte die nette Dame schon soweit die Kiste zurückzunehmen, als mir direkt nach dem Auflegen der Geistesblitz kam. Ich fuhr meinen Kopf wiederholt unsanft gegen die Tischplatte.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Onboardgrafik und 512MB??? Da reichen doch 32.

----------

## cosmophobia

stimmt.. könnt ich mal etwas runterstellen.. aber das bios hat auch sone automatik, wo sich der onboardchip je nach ram den speicher selbst zuweisst..

das geht übrigens bis zu einem gb.. ; ) was auch immer das bringen soll..

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> stimmt.. könnt ich mal etwas runterstellen.. aber das bios hat auch sone automatik, wo sich der onboardchip je nach ram den speicher selbst zuweisst..
> 
> das geht übrigens bis zu einem gb.. ; ) was auch immer das bringen soll..

 

Was ich mir wünsche ist eine Funktion, die diesen riesigen Grafikspeicher bei Grafikkarten mal für Anwendungen verfügbar macht... Da gammeln 512 MB vor sich hin und für den 2D Betrieb würden 2MB reichen. Das wäre doch eine nette Ramdisk für emerge.

----------

## cosmophobia

stimmt.. wär interessant.. ist aber bei heutigen ram-preisen aber auch nicht mehr so tragisch..

für etwas über 100 € kann man sich ja schon 8 gb reinstopfen, wenn man das bedürfniss hat.. ; )

ps: 2 mb garfikspeicher wär aber arg wenig.. kriegt man damit überhaupt 1024x786 hin..!?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ja es ist möglich 1024x768 mit 2MB Grafikspeicher abzubilden, da sich der benötigte Grafikspeicher aus den folgenden Werten ergibt:

horizontale Auflösung * vertikale Auflösung * Farbtiefe, daraus ergibt sich folgendes Konstrukt bei 16Bit Farbtiefe:

1024 * 768 * 2Byte = 1,5MB

Bei 32Bit Farbtiefe wird das dann schon eng, da 3MB benötigt werden ;9

MfG. Stefan

----------

## fangorn

Wenn die Chipsatzhersteller endlich mal anfangen würden Onboardgraphik mit 8 MB bis 16 MB eigenem Videospeicher zu bestücken, wären die Dinger für die alltägliche Arbeit echt brauchbar. 

Auf das bisschen Speicher kann ich bei 2 GB im Notebook gut verzichten. Aber dass die sich allein für die Bilddarstellung einen Teil der Speicherbandbreite abzwacken ist einfach zum kotzen. Besonders lästig ist das bei älteren Turion 64 Notebooks, wo das zeichnen der graphischen Darstellung den Prozessor auch bei ruhendem Desktop ohne laufende Hintergrundprozesse am Einschlafen hindert.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *fangorn wrote:*   

> Wenn die Chipsatzhersteller endlich mal anfangen würden Onboardgraphik mit 8 MB bis 16 MB eigenem Videospeicher zu bestücken, wären die Dinger für die alltägliche Arbeit echt brauchbar. 
> 
> Auf das bisschen Speicher kann ich bei 2 GB im Notebook gut verzichten. Aber dass die sich allein für die Bilddarstellung einen Teil der Speicherbandbreite abzwacken ist einfach zum kotzen. Besonders lästig ist das bei älteren Turion 64 Notebooks, wo das zeichnen der graphischen Darstellung den Prozessor auch bei ruhendem Desktop ohne laufende Hintergrundprozesse am Einschlafen hindert.

 

Gabs doch schon, nannte sich Turbocache oder Turbomemory oder so und war der letzte Flop, weil der darauf verbaute Speicher grottenlahm war.

Und der nervigste Punkt bei Onboardgrafik ist nicht der Speicherverbrauch, sondern die Speicherbandbreite. Bei Spitzenchipsätzen mit DualChannel würde das gar nicht stören, aber die Onboardgrafik wird ja immer auf Boards geknallt, die ne absolut lahme Speicheranbindung haben. Und dann kackt das Ganze ab. Mit Logik oder Verstand hat das schon lange nichts mehr zu tun.

War halt früher so, der Entwickler rief den Chef an und sagte, ich hab was Neues fertig, macht mal ne Kampagne dafür. Heute sieht es so aus, dass der Chef den Entwickler anruft und sagt, wir haben eine neue Kampagne fertig, mach mal was dafür.

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *fangorn wrote:*   Wenn die Chipsatzhersteller endlich mal anfangen würden Onboardgraphik mit 8 MB bis 16 MB eigenem Videospeicher zu bestücken, wären die Dinger für die alltägliche Arbeit echt brauchbar. 
> 
> Auf das bisschen Speicher kann ich bei 2 GB im Notebook gut verzichten. Aber dass die sich allein für die Bilddarstellung einen Teil der Speicherbandbreite abzwacken ist einfach zum kotzen. Besonders lästig ist das bei älteren Turion 64 Notebooks, wo das zeichnen der graphischen Darstellung den Prozessor auch bei ruhendem Desktop ohne laufende Hintergrundprozesse am Einschlafen hindert. 
> 
> Gabs doch schon, nannte sich Turbocache oder Turbomemory oder so und war der letzte Flop, weil der darauf verbaute Speicher grottenlahm war.
> ...

 

Öhm Turbocache(von nvidia so gennant)/Hypermemory(bei ATI) ist eine Technik bei der mobil grafikkarten sich zusätzlich zu ihrem eigenen (dedizierten)Videospeicher vom RAM bedienen können. Aber fangor meint es genau umgekehrt. Sprich das onboard grafikkarten dedizierten Videospeicher haben.

Meist hatten dann die Grafikkarten 64MB - 128MB onboard und der rest von z.b. 512MB gesamt wurde dann vom RAM abgezweigt.

----------

## Max Steel

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ja es ist möglich 1024x768 mit 2MB Grafikspeicher abzubilden, da sich der benötigte Grafikspeicher aus den folgenden Werten ergibt:
> 
> horizontale Auflösung * vertikale Auflösung * Farbtiefe, daraus ergibt sich folgendes Konstrukt bei 16Bit Farbtiefe:
> ...

 

Viele nutzen ja auch schon 1280*1024

Hier sind es dann bei 32bit 5.242.880 also 5,24MB

Und dann gibt es ja auch noch die Widescreens, und nicht zu vergessen die hungrigen Spiele, die auch schonmal 256MB Grafikspeicher wollen, oder sogar 512MB.

Da wirds dann manchmal schon eng.

----------

## cosmophobia

hey leute..

so, jetzt hab ich ne neue graka.. 8800 gt.. : )

ist schon was anderes als die 2600 xt vorher.. und jetzt hab ich auch keine grafikfehler mehr unter linux.. ; ) aber das nur nebenbei.. (wo ich ja eigendlich eher amdfan bin..)

also der chipsatz hat jetzt keinen speicher mehr zugeteilt.. windows bestätigt mir das.. dort werden 4,00 gb angezeigt..

unter kde werden mir jetzt wieder 3,87 gb angezeigt.. wo ist der rest..!?

free -m

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          3958       3901         57          0       1780       1392

-/+ buffers/cache:        728       3230

Swap:         1961          0       1960
```

berechner linux das nur anders als windows oder fehlt mir da wirklich ein kleines stück..!?

ps: @Max Steel: nuja.. solche spiele wird man aber wohl nicht mit onboardchipsatz spielen..!?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Windows zeigt dir an, wie viel Speicher eingebaut ist und Linux zeigt dir an, wie viel Speicher du zur Verfügung hast.

In den Adressraum des Speichers werden die Adressen eingeblendet, mit denen die Hardware angesprochen wird. Ist halt bei 4GB Adressraum und 2GB Speicher niemanden aufgefallen. Auch bei 64-Bit Systemen gibt es Hardware, die sich nur im Bereich bis 4GB ansprechen lässt. Und da sind 3,87 schon ein sehr guter Wert, 3,2 sollten es schon sein, gibt aber auch Boards, die lassen dir nur 2,7 GB...

----------

## cosmophobia

ahso.. ich dacht, das prob ist bei 64bit systemen nicht mehr vorhanden (zumindest nicht bei der 4bg grenze..)..

aber so ist das dann wohl klar.. kann man nix machen nehm ich an..

----------

## flash49

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> ahso.. ich dacht, das prob ist bei 64bit systemen nicht mehr vorhanden (zumindest nicht bei der 4bg grenze..)..
> 
> aber so ist das dann wohl klar.. kann man nix machen nehm ich an..

 

Normalerweise sollte der Speicher bei 64Bit Systemen dann hinter der 4GB Grenze wieder angefügt werden und so trotzdem verwendbar sein. Wenn weniger Speicher da ist, dann ist das ein Bios Bug. 

Mein ASUS M2A-VM hatte so einen Bios Bug und deshalb den restlichen Speicher nicht mehr angesprochen. Nach einem Biosupdate habe ich meine vollen 4GB wieder.   :Wink: 

edit: c't artikel

----------

